# Win 7 BSOD WHEA_UNCORRECTABLE_ERROR 0x124



## mrheadache (Sep 9, 2009)

*Hello Tech Support Guy*


I'm Trying to figure out whats causing this constant bluescreen error rush, im not very technical so would like some help getting rid of it, 
I have updated bios & drivers of motherboard & drivers of graphicscard, without the graphicscard driver the crashes were almost instant when i got into windows, with the driver i can sometimes run up to 2 hours without a crash.
I tested with another graphicscard, same problem. so its not the card itself (I assume)
as you can see below the crashes are very frequent! heres a crashlog:


*Analysis* 

Crash dump directory: C:\Windows\Minidump

Crash dumps are enabled on your computer.


*On Wed 10/28/2009 7:46:23 PM your computer crashed*
This was likely caused by the following module: hardware
Bugcheck code: 0x124 (0x0, 0xFFFFFA8004A6C038, 0xB2000000, 0x14)
Error: WHEA_UNCORRECTABLE_ERROR
This file could not be located on your computer, we suggest that you search on it with Google. 
Click here to do a Google search on hardware




*On Wed 10/28/2009 7:44:29 PM your computer crashed*
This was likely caused by the following module: hardware
Bugcheck code: 0x124 (0x0, 0xFFFFFA8004C74038, 0xB2000000, 0x14)
Error: WHEA_UNCORRECTABLE_ERROR
This file could not be located on your computer, we suggest that you search on it with Google. 
Click here to do a Google search on hardware




*On Wed 10/28/2009 7:42:52 PM your computer crashed*
This was likely caused by the following module: hardware
Bugcheck code: 0x124 (0x0, 0xFFFFFA8004B67038, 0xB2000000, 0x14)
Error: WHEA_UNCORRECTABLE_ERROR
This file could not be located on your computer, we suggest that you search on it with Google. 
Click here to do a Google search on hardware




*On Wed 10/28/2009 7:33:30 PM your computer crashed*
This was likely caused by the following module: hardware
Bugcheck code: 0x124 (0x0, 0xFFFFFA8004B6E038, 0xB2000000, 0x14)
Error: WHEA_UNCORRECTABLE_ERROR
This file could not be located on your computer, we suggest that you search on it with Google. 
Click here to do a Google search on hardware




*On Wed 10/28/2009 7:16:59 PM your computer crashed*
This was likely caused by the following module: hardware
Bugcheck code: 0x124 (0x0, 0xFFFFFA8004C03038, 0xB2000018, 0x2000E0F)
Error: WHEA_UNCORRECTABLE_ERROR
This file could not be located on your computer, we suggest that you search on it with Google. 
Click here to do a Google search on hardware




*On Wed 10/28/2009 5:46:10 PM your computer crashed*
This was likely caused by the following module: hardware
Bugcheck code: 0x124 (0x0, 0xFFFFFA8004B66038, 0xB2000000, 0x14)
Error: WHEA_UNCORRECTABLE_ERROR
This file could not be located on your computer, we suggest that you search on it with Google. 
Click here to do a Google search on hardware




*On Wed 10/28/2009 3:12:51 PM your computer crashed*
This was likely caused by the following module: hardware
Bugcheck code: 0x124 (0x0, 0xFFFFFA8004B65038, 0xB2000018, 0x2000E0F)
Error: WHEA_UNCORRECTABLE_ERROR
This file could not be located on your computer, we suggest that you search on it with Google. 
Click here to do a Google search on hardware




*On Wed 10/28/2009 3:08:25 PM your computer crashed*
This was likely caused by the following module: hardware
Bugcheck code: 0x124 (0x0, 0xFFFFFA8004BED038, 0xB2000000, 0x14)
Error: WHEA_UNCORRECTABLE_ERROR
This file could not be located on your computer, we suggest that you search on it with Google. 
Click here to do a Google search on hardware




*On Wed 10/28/2009 2:55:17 PM your computer crashed*
This was likely caused by the following module: hardware
Bugcheck code: 0x124 (0x0, 0xFFFFFA8004BA0038, 0xB2000000, 0x14)
Error: WHEA_UNCORRECTABLE_ERROR
This file could not be located on your computer, we suggest that you search on it with Google. 
Click here to do a Google search on hardware


----------



## Mumbodog (Oct 3, 2007)

go to C:\Windows\Minidump
Copy the .dmp files in there and zip them up, attach the zip file in your next post using the "Go Advanced" button, then click the paper clip icon to browse and attach the zip, then hit the upload button.


----------



## mrheadache (Sep 9, 2009)

here you go, and thanks


----------



## Mumbodog (Oct 3, 2007)

Is this an RC version of W7 or RTM? 32bit or 64bit?


----------



## mrheadache (Sep 9, 2009)

Windows 7 Ultimate 64-bit Beta


----------



## Mumbodog (Oct 3, 2007)

Cannot get my debugger to load the correct symbols to analyze the dump files, sorry.

Someone else may come along to give it a try.


----------



## mrheadache (Sep 9, 2009)

ok, thanks for the trouble anyway


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

Although the "symbols" for the Beta version are not available, there is not much to be gotten out of the minidumps anyway except that all point to a "hardware" error which you already well know.



> WHEA_UNCORRECTABLE_ERROR (124)
> A fatal hardware error has occurred. Parameter 1 identifies the type of error
> source that reported the error. Parameter 2 holds the address of the
> WHEA_ERROR_RECORD structure that describes the error conditon.
> ...


I know of no way to narrow the issue from the dumps themselves.

You will have to check the ram, verify the adequacy of the power supply, and remove any hardware not required for booting to simplify the troubleshooting procedure.

If the problem appears time related in anyway, consider CPU stress and overheating.

Also ensure you are not overclocking anything -- display drivers or memory.

The Beta version may just not be compatible with what you have installed it in.


----------



## mrheadache (Sep 9, 2009)

ok thanks,

I checked the temperature it never exceeds the 45c/113f which should be no problem, power supply is 650W, should be enough too,
Im not overclocking anything I checked all the overclock programs and bios settings available for my hardware.

I will check the ram as soon as i find some anywhere. funny thing though. I removed and reinstalled all the drivers again. and unplugged and replugged all the cables inside my PC. now its running smooth for about 6 or 7 hours.

If either of these were the problem I'm sorry for waisting your time. I will report back in a few days or when the PC locks up again.

Thanks for the help.


----------



## mrheadache (Sep 9, 2009)

got another one but this time it seems to be clear what the problem is:

*On Thu 10/29/2009 1:26:46 PM your computer crashed
*This was likely caused by the following module: dxgkrnl.sys
Bugcheck code: 0x3B (0xC0000005, 0xFFFFF88003C935F6, 0xFFFFF8800B49EF00, 0x0)
Error: SYSTEM_SERVICE_EXCEPTION
file path: C:\Windows\system32\drivers\dxgkrnl.sys
product: Microsoft® Windows® Operating System
company: Microsoft Corporation
description: DirectX Graphics Kernel
The crash took place in a standard Microsoft module. Likely the culprit is another driver on your system which cannot be identified. 

also added minidump file


----------



## mrheadache (Sep 9, 2009)

nevermind just got the 0x124 crash again. gonna buy new memory soon


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

Although dxgkrnl.sys is a directx driver sometimes associated with display driver issues (worth investigating), most often something else is the problem.

There are an unusual number of networking drivers in the back trace -- Is there anything unusual about the networking configuration?

Also try taking Esset Nod32 out of the lineup >> epfwwfpr.sys

I've seen installed firewalls cause issues that otherwise look like hardware problems -- especially in certain network configurations.


----------



## mrheadache (Sep 9, 2009)

hmmm not realy, 2 computers wired, 1 laptop wireless and an iphone (which isnt connected atm)

ill turn nod32 off for a while and see if that helps. crashes come faster when using heavy processes, like games or HD movies. ill just stress my Pc a bit without nod running


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

You may have to actually uninstall it for a proper test, but if you get a BSOD with it turned off, upload the minidump and I'll see if the driver is still loading.


----------



## mrheadache (Sep 9, 2009)

fresh crash coming in. uninstalled nod:

the multiple connections can possile come from World of Warcraft if that is possible, which I use to stress test my machine atm


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

Actually it continues to be present in the back trace 


--------------------------------------------
Debug session time: Thu Oct 29 06:25:23.091 2009 (GMT-7)
System Uptime: 0 days 6:48:30.621
BugCheck 3B, {c0000005, fffff88003c935f6, fffff8800b49ef00, 0}

Unable to load image \SystemRoot\System32\drivers\dxgkrnl.sys, Win32 error 0n2
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for dxgkrnl.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for dxgkrnl.sys
Probably caused by : dxgkrnl.sys ( dxgkrnl+25f6 )


** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for epfwwfpr.sys
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

I also see quite a number of MSI drivers -- I don't have a clue as to what they all do, but some may be overclocker's bells and whistles; and many networking drivers that suggest a VPN has been configured, that might be associated with the Iphone

I just don't know if either is a source of the problem.

The circumstances under which you are reporting the faults and the last couple of "Probably caused by : dxgkrnl.sys ( dxgkrnl+25f6 )" reports -- might make looking at the display drivers more productive.

But I would remove the Iphone since one might question how well it has been tested in Win7, particularly this 'beta' version, and if you did not reboot after the Nod uninstall, you should have done that.


----------



## mrheadache (Sep 9, 2009)

the iphone hasnt been on the network at all today, and i did reboot after the uninstall. so what can i do now? uninstall all drivers and start from scratch? 

cause ive installed win xp sp3 before to check if the problem was this windows and had the same crashes there too.


----------



## mrheadache (Sep 9, 2009)

new crash + log this time a new error code


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

If you had similar problems with a different "clean" install it reinforces the emphasis on hardware. You might try reducing the ram to testing one module at a time. Perhaps there is a timing conflict under stress.


I have seen Daemon Tools in all of these, and I usually recommend it be eliminated as a possible conflict issue as it has a very large memory footprint.

Beyond that I don't know what to suggest. 

This Beta version has expired anyway, so I imagine you have nuked the expiry timer which means I've probably done more here than would be considered appropriate.


----------



## mrheadache (Sep 9, 2009)

you have been indeed very generous,

I did nothing of the kind btw, havent nuked anything. that would just be silly coming asking for help with illegal copies, everyone knows they are not stable. actualy i have no idea why my beta is still running I thought it should have expired too 

I will install a non-beta version as soon as i get my hands on one and test the ram modules. i turned off most startup stuff i dont use on a regular basis (like daemon tools) and will post here if I fix anything.

Again thanks alot for the help.


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

You're welcome, and good luck with it.


----------

